
Social porn: why people are sharing their sex lives online  - jamesbritt
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/mar/18/social-porn-sharing-sex-lives-online-porntube-pinsex-pornostagram-pornography
======
JeremyMorgan
Not surprising, as a society we value privacy less and less these days. I feel
old when I remember back when society as a whole was afraid of what personal
information was on the internet. Now we get mad when it can't be posted online
fast enough.

~~~
dictum
There are three things at play here:

1\. Narcissism is no longer frowned upon — even some people's hate for others'
narcissism becomes a venue for their own narcissism

2\. Social mores have relaxed in much of the world, so the bikini selfie on
Instagram won't get you shunned from your community

3\. We're having an instinctive response the advance of technology that
enables mass surveillance; since we can't hide from the cameras, we're going
to ignore their presence there or subvert them for our benefit

